# Fishing Lure Case



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Built me a new case. Some before and after pictures.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sweet collection!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

nice work even a nice collection as well

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

WOW !!!!... The folks at Academy must get a BIG smile on their faces when they see you walk in the door.....:biggrin:

Really nice work...


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Nice work, and a very nice collection of old lures!


----------



## Coastal Quest (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great. How did you attach the lures to the backing?


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

I covered some 1/2" insualtion that they put on the outside of houses with felt. I just use pins to hold the lures.


----------



## Quink (Jun 4, 2011)

Been awhile since I have seen a Flatfish, my dad had several in his tackle box whenI was a kid. Unfortunately I helped him lose them, wish I still ha a few. By the way nice ollection and display!


----------

